# Need For Speed Undercover



## jbunch07 (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.needforspeed.com/undercover/home.action?lang=en&region=us ---site
http://www.needforspeed.com/underco...ver Trailer-20080825034214033&mediaType=video ---trailer

I was wondering what everyone thinks about the new NFS coming out soon?
Who wants to play it? What do you think about  it?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 12, 2008)

I hope it goes back to the old driving engine, the one used in Pro Street was too realistic for me, which I can't do very well on PC, plus the whole series generally had cops chasing you and some slightly ridiculous things happening and the driving was crazy.

EDIT: Trailer looks nice, can't wait for it, hopefully they'll do a demo, will get me back into gaming a tad, and I certainly will be able to run it at max settings.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I hope it goes back to the old driving engine, the one used in Pro Street was too realistic for me, which I can't do very well on PC, plus the whole series generally had cops chasing you and some slightly ridiculous things happening and the driving was crazy.
> 
> EDIT: Trailer looks nice, can't wait for it, hopefully they'll do a demo, will get me back into gaming a tad, and I certainly will be able to run it at max settings.



yea I really like the graphics in prostreet, even though it wasn't like the rest of the series it still was tons of fun and a great game, but I really missed free-roam


----------



## choppy (Sep 12, 2008)

NFS Most Wanted was the pinnacle of the series IMO, great graphics and gameplay...it went downhill after that (carbon..prostreet) so i'm not expecting anything fantastic from undercover


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks good, will see.


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 12, 2008)

Agreed. Needs to be like most wanted for me to play. Pro Street was insane to play


----------



## miloshs (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks cool as far as im concerned...
I can agree that NFS:Most Wanted was the pinaccle of the series, but this looks promising...
Love the fact that cops are back...

And imo carbon sucked, but prostreet was not that bad at all...  it was just different
anyhow...  both parts had something i liked: carbon had those races in pairs with drafting behind your partner which was a really good idea, and prostreet had really cool drag races!!!

Anyway i would like to see this next NFS a bit different than the rest, with more races like go pick this up and come back, go waste the other dudes car, etc,etc...   

can't wait for november 18th


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

miloshs said:


> Looks cool as far as im concerned...
> I can agree that NFS:Most Wanted was the pinaccle of the series, but this looks promising...
> Love the fact that cops are back...
> 
> ...



I totally agree. Most Wanted was Great but as far as graphics go, it's was hands down prostreet, If you ask me it looks like a mix of all the last 3. And I actually played underground 2 the other day on xbox 

But they say the game is going back to its "roots" so i assume that means cops, free roam, and awesome customization!


----------



## acperience7 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not really expecting anything great from this game, just more of the same style that we've come to know. I think it's neat story though from what I've seen, a cool spin on the franchise. The live action stuff is still cool to watch as well. Worth a rent at this point, not $60USD. Maybe when I see more of the gameplay I'll reconsider.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

acperience7 said:


> I'm not really expecting anything great from this game, just more of the same style that we've come to know. I think it's neat story though from what I've seen, a cool spin on the franchise. The live action stuff is still cool to watch as well. Worth a rent at this point, not $60USD. Maybe when I see more of the gameplay I'll reconsider.



hmm im trying to find some ss.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

wow hope this actually game play theses look really nice.


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> wow hope this actually game play theses look really nice.



I hope it doesnt run like shit...... PS looked great but it ran shit, Race Driver GRID looked tons better and it runs much better. Its not so much the framerate problem, PS didnt run smoothly. From what I can see this game will probably use a similar graphics engine, judging by how the cars look, with their reflections and all-they look very glossy. I do hope those bugs that NFSS suffered from don't come near Undercover-especially Autosculpt-while a cool idea it's implementation has always sucked. Why can't EA give us real bodykits that look nice? I hope the screwed up, half finished car models aren't there! 

I reckon EA should give the title even more time.... why does that preview vid seem so laggy?


----------



## acperience7 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah those look nice, and so did the trailer. I'm betting that's game-play footage, too many jaggies not to be. Unless that's just the pic size creating that effect. I would love it they brought back the dyno and the custom fuel mapping from Underground too.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I hope it doesnt run like shit...... PS looked great but it ran shit, Race Driver GRID looked tons better and it runs much better. Its not so much the framerate problem, PS didnt run smoothly.



yeah...i noticed that from time to time i think it had a caped frame rate but im not sure. it sure felt like it did.


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yeah...i noticed that from time to time i think it had a caped frame rate but im not sure. it sure felt like it did.



Then again the rest of the vids also had the same framerate so hopefully not.... Graphics look like MW but with much more detail.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah thats what i was thinking...I was kinda hopping to see some night play though.


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 13, 2008)

Most wanted was my all time favorite. Carbon was a flop to me, and Pro Street was more realistic. I can't wait for this game hopefully EA doesn’t screw up.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Most wanted was my all time favorite. Carbon was a flop to me, and Pro Street was more realistic. I can't wait for this game hopefully EA doesn’t screw up.



lets hope so....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

I gave up Prostreet after online play was a must for achievements on the xbox... Most Wanted was the best and I believe this will be where that was... Still play that game from time to time.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

Most wanted had somewhat of a dusk/dawn kind of feel to it...imo i still like night play. It would be cool if they had real time play.


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 13, 2008)

does anyone else realize that this is Need for Speed: Driver Edition?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> does anyone else realize that this is Need for Speed: Driver Edition?



say wut?


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 13, 2008)

your working undercover, id assume for the police in some capacity, hasn't anyone ever played driver.

You a cop undercover, you drive a car and bust up crime. Same game diffrent name


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> your working undercover, id assume for the police in some capacity, hasn't anyone ever played driver.
> 
> You a cop undercover, you drive a car and bust up crime. Same game diffrent name



hmm I think you get to choose the path you take actually. At least thats what the trailer made it seem. we shall wait and see.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 13, 2008)

hopefully they bring the 3000GT back sometime...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> hopefully they bring the 3000GT back sometime...



unlikely...I did like that car though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 13, 2008)

they mean back to the old ones like the time before ned cars and flashy graphics nad crap racing

before they added all that crap like modding cards with nos and crap liek that

back to when it was on the pc and PS1 back to the old realistic but at the same time a more arcadish drive

i hated the recent need for speed sure underground one was different but the rest including its sequal just flashy and crap

its like how burnout went from uber in 1 and 2 to crap in the rest of the games


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 13, 2008)

AI better be good in this next NFS, and it better feel realistic to drive not just like your driving a block.

While arcade style drivign games are fun like Sega Rally, NFS has gotten to dumb.

NFS is a shadow of its former self it sold its soul to get more in line with the average or hardly plays gamer, those typical PS2 owners. It went from a decent racing game to a flashy and lifeless series of car moding games.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the customizing... Driving stock cars is cool and all but I like to make it my own, personalize things.


----------



## MadClown (Sep 13, 2008)

I want my McLaren F1 plz


----------



## choppy (Sep 13, 2008)

the beauty of NFS:UG2 and MW was the customising and free roam, UG2 had the outrun races on the side, and MW had cop chases (which were LOADS of fun!) ...this is the route they need to take, if theyve already  had a winning formula then stick with it!

mind you i really like the look of that porsche *drools*


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2008)

choppy said:


> NFS Most Wanted was the pinnacle of the series IMO, great graphics and gameplay...it went downhill after that (carbon..prostreet) so i'm not expecting anything fantastic from undercover



That and the second game.


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 14, 2008)

choppy said:


> the beauty of NFS:UG2 and MW was the customising and free roam, UG2 had the outrun races on the side, and MW had cop chases (which were LOADS of fun!) ...this is the route they need to take, if theyve already  had a winning formula then stick with it!
> 
> mind you i really like the look of that porsche *drools*



actully i miss the good ones, pro street was closer to the older ones that most others.


Need For Speed III Hot Pursuit
Need For Speed 2
Need For Speed High Stakes
and Need For Speed Porchase Unleased where the true greats.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ah man i used to play need for speed III hot pursuit like all the time!
I never got tired of it! I wish I still had it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

All ways wanted to play the Porchase Unleashed one... Never did... But the others where my favs. I played 3 over and over again... Still remember the girl I was dating.. she hated talking to me on the phone while I did.. I tend to say funny curse words... Like Fudge it you Fudg3p@ckers... that stuff... lol  The funny thing is I still do that sort of thing...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 14, 2008)

NFS Porsche Unleashed, and
NFS Hot Pursuit 2

NFSPU made me want to buy a 911... and I did 
PFSHP2 made me want an F1LM... cant afford one of those! 8(


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 14, 2008)

all i know is this game looks like loads of fun.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 16, 2008)

NFS Undercover does look like loads of fun but I'm not going to keep my hopes up.

NFSMW is my favortie out of the series but it doesn't play smooth enough.
I enjoyed Carbon because I never had a issue with the perfomance.
Only niggle was the random CTD when looking through the cars.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 16, 2008)

choppy said:


> NFS Most Wanted was the pinnacle of the series IMO, great graphics and gameplay...it went downhill after that (carbon..prostreet) so i'm not expecting anything fantastic from undercover



Agreed. 100% For me:

Most Wanted
Underground 2
Porsche Challenge (Not many will agree with that)
Carbon
Underground
That piss poor excuse for a street racing game: Pro 'Street'


----------



## choppy (Sep 16, 2008)

one of the things i most liked about most wanted and carbon was the cut scenes, some of the smartest cut-scenes i seen in ages! and the intro's each character gets..very very cool!

also undercover HAS to have a fit girl..il be disappointed if it doesnt. mia from most wanted was F.I.N.E. lol ...we need a poll


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 17, 2008)

yes another ea game that i wont buy they need to cut the series its getting to long


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 17, 2008)

DR.Death said:


> yes another ea game that i wont buy they need to cut the series its getting to long



:gasp: Blasphemy!


----------



## lilkiduno (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah im not sure how most wanted played never played it but imma have to say the best NFS game after 2000 was NFS Carbon, i play it still on the X-box, but i would love to see this game go back to the streets with a free roam, because thats why prostreet sucked to be... even though i liked the drag races running from the cops is like a must from NFS anymore



3870x2 said:


> hopefully they bring the 3000GT back sometime...



i would like to see it, but i would do with out as long as they bring in the Chevelle in... 1972 Chevelle SS, sexy ass car


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 19, 2008)

ya they are starting to change it again they have a good thing and now they are changing it


----------



## lilkiduno (Sep 19, 2008)

well everything has to go through change, who knows this change could make it better


----------



## AriciU (Nov 18, 2008)

I just got it and am playing it. It's quite fun. Kinda like hot pursuit + carbon mixed together with newer cars. There a Bugatti Veyron folder 

Anyway. There is no Crossfire X support at the moment and i'm only getting like 25-45fps with the E8500 @ 4300 and 2 x 4870's at 1680x1050 all maxed out, 6x AA. 8.11 Catalysts show that it's only using one card so that's a real shame 

Hope ATI get a hotfix or some new drivers out to make this puppy fly.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 18, 2008)

yeh , im wait for it too , new NFS play like old times with city streets and caps ,


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 18, 2008)

*Need for Speed: Undercover*

ANyone have this "shipping" yet?

Heard its a turd


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 18, 2008)

well I might get this game when it releases  how good is this game compared to the previous NFS?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 18, 2008)

please dont get my thread locked ... you have it shipping right?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 18, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> please dont get my thread locked ... you have it shipping right?



uh why? is TPU against piracy? and NO I don't have it shipping as I don't want to buy this game


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 18, 2008)

no warez talk


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 18, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> uh why? is TPU against piracy? and NO I don't have it shipping as I don't want to buy this game



You have 200+ posts and don't know the rules regarding warez? Yeah, in general it's frowned at. Will get threads locked, and possible bans.


I am really debating getting this game, and probably will I have almost every NFS that has been released. Just finished GRID and am looking for a new driving game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

Since GRID decided it didnt want to load anymore and I've been too busy playing L4D I was looking at giving this game a chance. One thing I saw was a cops and robbers online mode where one team of cops would have to try and stop the robbers team from delivering a package. I think that would be great fun.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 18, 2008)

Im not going to close this, but warez or piracy talk is not allowed on this site.


----------



## KBD (Nov 18, 2008)

hey sneeky, what happened to your thinking ape image, it was kinda cool, its retired?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 18, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You have 200+ posts and don't know the rules regarding warez? Yeah, in general it's frowned at. Will get threads locked, and possible bans.
> 
> well that serves as lesson to me obviously I'm a new member and here's what I got in reading FAQ



well that serves as lesson to me obviously I'm a new member and here's what I got in reading FAQ


> What if I see something offensive?
> 
> You will find 'Report' links in many places throughout the board. These links allow you to alert the board staff to anything which you find to be offensive, objectionable or *illegal*.



I don't see any rules here if there is kindly link me 

back to topic

I like NFS way back most wanted as it had cops chasing you so this NFS undercover will surely be my next  NFS series.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 18, 2008)

KBD said:


> hey sneeky, what happened to your thinking ape image, it was kinda cool, its retired?



Holiday change up, It will return!

On topic, tha game looks really cool, its been a while since I plaed NFS it was on Xbox IIRC. This one actually peeked my interest a bit!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 18, 2008)

This on seems a lot like Black Edition, which was awesome, the last good one. The 2 after that were horrible IMO. I hated the drag racing one, where you had to heat your tires up...Plus you had no free roam capabilities.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 18, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> This on seems a lot like Black Edition, which was awesome, the last good one. The 2 after that were horrible IMO. I hated the drag racing one, where you had to heat your tires up...Plus you had no free roam capabilities.



and don't forget drag on wheelie's  + I hate the top speed limit on drag race.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually, I beleive the plot follows after Most Wanted but right before/same timeframe as Carbon takes place (if you pay attention to the story modes). I heard this release is going to be brill, tons of free roam, more than Carbon and UG2 combined. I don't have my release shipping yet, I want to see if there are a few demos out before I truly decide.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

I heard there will not be a demo for this game.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 18, 2008)

Well from the screens posted it appears this time the game supports widesceen.
One move in the right direction they should have had sorted since Most Wanted.
Also sounds like EA have thier freeroam sorted on this one from AriciU's comments.
Unlike Most Wanted's, hitchy lag spike performance.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2008)

Instead of typing all over again:


JrRacinFan said:


> Actually, I beleive the plot follows after Most Wanted but right before/same timeframe as Carbon takes place (if you pay attention to the story modes). I heard this release is going to be brill, tons of free roam, more than Carbon and UG2 combined. I don't have my release shipping yet, I want to see if there are a few demos out before I truly decide.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

AriciU said:


> I just got it and am playing it. It's quite fun. Kinda like hot pursuit + carbon mixed together with newer cars. There a Bugatti Veyron folder
> 
> Anyway. There is no Crossfire X support at the moment and i'm only getting like 25-45fps with the E8500 @ 4300 and 2 x 4870's at 1680x1050 all maxed out, 6x AA. 8.11 Catalysts show that it's only using one card so that's a real shame
> 
> Hope ATI get a hotfix or some new drivers out to make this puppy fly.



Have you tried renaming the exe to the same name as the prostreet exe?


----------



## Darknova (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm interested, but I'm p***ed off with EA. I think a friend of mine has it on order, so I'll see if he can let me have a go before I even THINK about ordering it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 18, 2008)

WOw this game is great! So far I love it! it plays SO smooth compared to prostreet...WOw the graphics are just stunning! will post pics soon! having to much fun playing atm!


----------



## karolpl2004 (Nov 18, 2008)

i'm till into grid. it was a good xbox 360 game.. never finished it yet. might try it when i get home =D


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 18, 2008)

AriciU said:


>



Is it me or does that look worse than Most Wanted  AA is definitely gone kaput (obviously bad implementation in the game :shadedshu) .. and there seems to be a missing sharpness  ......


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Have you tried renaming the exe to the same name as the prostreet exe?



Or maybe even ETQW.exe?



jbunch07 said:


> WOw this game is great! So far I love it! it plays SO smooth compared to prostreet...WOw the graphics are just stunning! will post pics soon! having to much fun playing atm!



Glad you are enjoying it bro! Can't wait for the screenies!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Or maybe even ETQW.exe?



I dont think ETQW will work for this game since it's D3D. ETQW works for furmark because it's OpenGL. You're right though, it is the same idea.


----------



## raptori (Nov 18, 2008)

AriciU said:


> I just got it and am playing it. It's quite fun. Kinda like hot pursuit + carbon mixed together with newer cars. There a Bugatti Veyron folder
> 
> Anyway. There is no Crossfire X support at the moment and i'm only getting like 25-45fps with the E8500 @ 4300 and 2 x 4870's at 1680x1050 all maxed out, 6x AA. 8.11 Catalysts show that it's only using one card so that's a real shame
> 
> Hope ATI get a hotfix or some new drivers out to make this puppy fly.



is there is any AA in these pic(s) cause i can't see any AA


----------



## r9 (Nov 18, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I hope it goes back to the old driving engine, the one used in Pro Street was too realistic for me, which I can't do very well on PC, plus the whole series generally had cops chasing you and some slightly ridiculous things happening and the driving was crazy.
> 
> EDIT: Trailer looks nice, can't wait for it, hopefully they'll do a demo, will get me back into gaming a tad, and I certainly will be able to run it at max settings.



That is funny about pro street it is too realistic and not realistic at all at the same time.
Let me explain .
You disable all help and you still can notice that when you cross the optimal speed line from one side to another you fill how it is pushing it towards it self. 
But that is NFS not many great games comes to PC so it is must.


----------



## r9 (Nov 18, 2008)

raptori said:


> is there is any AA in these pic(s) cause i can't see any AA



On this screens it looks like GTA I hope in motion it looks better.


----------



## pagalms (Nov 18, 2008)

1/10 and only because there is 2 of my favorite cars in game (R8 & RS4). Why?
- Steering sucks
- Graphics are terrible even when maxed out
- It got sh*tload of lags - you drive and suddenly road disappears for few seconds WTF????. Also lot of objects dissapears sometimes
- Cops are pussies (EA said they will be smarter than ever)
and so on...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> and don't forget drag on wheelie's  + I hate the top speed limit on drag race.


I did some really awesome drags in Prostreet.  I found that the better the launch and gear shifts, the less likely you are to hit the top speed.  Topping out basically means you screwed up early in the race.  I wish I kept the recording of a near perfect 1/4 and 1/2 mile drag races in the Ford GT.

I consistently got 1200'+ on wheelie competitions (wheelie from start to finish).  It was too easy. 

The only thing really challenging in the entire game is the speedrun races with the fastest cars.  It is way too easy to screw up and almost all screw ups meant you lose.  Those races are only fun at sub 200 MPH speeds.





JrRacinFan said:


> Actually, I beleive the plot follows after Most Wanted but right before/same timeframe as Carbon takes place (if you pay attention to the story modes). I heard this release is going to be brill, tons of free roam, more than Carbon and UG2 combined. I don't have my release shipping yet, I want to see if there are a few demos out before I truly decide.


Sounds like they are trying to pull a Test Drive Unlimited then.  I think Need for Speed needs to find a direction.  There is very little consistency throughout the series so instead of improving the wheel every time, they try to reinvent the wheel as a square, or an octagon.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 18, 2008)

Everything I've read says that Midnight Club LA stomps this game into the ground.


----------



## AriciU (Nov 18, 2008)

raptori said:


> is there is any AA in these pic(s) cause i can't see any AA



Yeah. I have 6xAA set in-game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2008)

I got one question:

*Did the fix the steering yet?*

In every NFS game in the past, it is impossible to brake and maneuver at the same time.  When you brake, steering is ignored and you move only straight.  As such, it forces you to brake, then steer into corners.  This is the only series I have found to be "broken" in that regard.  It is quite annoying considering that's how you are _supposed_ to race.


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 19, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Holiday change up, It will return!
> 
> On topic, tha game looks really cool, its been a while since I plaed NFS it was on Xbox IIRC. This one actually peeked my interest a bit!


off topic, gotta love the evil monkey living in the closet... On topic... Just picked up the game today, previews looked awesome, hope it was worth it


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 19, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You have 200+ posts and don't know the rules regarding warez? Yeah, in general it's frowned at. Will get threads locked, and possible bans.
> 
> 
> I am really debating getting this game, and probably will I have almost every NFS that has been released. Just finished GRID and am looking for a new driving game.



also only been on for a month... so probably hasn't read the rules... (installing game now) 

edit... Well first thoughts on the game... graphics are awesome... my computer hiccups a little at full settings with no AA at 1280x1024... Steering is a little touchy to my liking... tried to dumb it down a little cause it was over responsive... first car you get... VERY touchy on steering, and I suggest going with cars that have better handling than power for now... so yeah... not worth the money right now... wait till it drops $10-$20... wish I would have, lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some screen shots...it's hard to take ss of the game...I cant stop playing it!


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 19, 2008)

do you find the controls to be a bit touchy??? I've been playing the last hour or so and I find my logitech dual action rotation axis to be really touchy when trying to steer... great graphics otherwise, and I'm running it full with no AA on my x1650 with very little hiccups, can't wait till xmas for the new gpu!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2008)

"Close Call" aka "Near Miss"
"Clean Section"
...

Looks to me like a hybrid of Underground and Most Wanted.  I'm glad they left out Carbon.  Carbon was a joke and ProStreet completely veered off NFS track.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 19, 2008)

yes its very much like mostwanted...with a hint of underground....so far im loving it!


----------



## zithe (Nov 19, 2008)

I want them to make the driving similar to Paradise City. Not realistic, but it's fun to cruise around and maintain control of your car.


----------



## AriciU (Nov 19, 2008)

Renaming the executable to prostreet.exe seems to add around 15-20fps or so. From 25-50 to 35-75. Not to shabby but still... a hotfix or new drivers would definately improve stuff.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 19, 2008)

odd...with a setup like yours I find it hard to believe there was any problem with frame rate in the first place?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2008)

My guess is your ATI/NVIDIA drivers already have a settings definition for Prostreet and by renaming it, you are forcing Undercover to use the same settings.


----------



## raptori (Nov 20, 2008)

did any notice the shadows is in low resolution ,the LOD system is working very bad even when maxed all options i mean this is suppose to be much better than pro street in graphics but its not also the antialiasing is working only on the car not on the world, cras are too chrome like what else ... o and the mouse i can't see mouse on the screen I'm using the keyboard and game pad only .... any one know if there is .ini file or any way to override the setting for some better graphics.


----------



## raptori (Nov 20, 2008)

deathvirus_me said:


> Is it me or does that look worse than Most Wanted  AA is definitely gone kaput (obviously bad implementation in the game :shadedshu) .. and there seems to be a missing sharpness  ......



yes i see no improvements over most-wanted may be as you said .. worse


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 20, 2008)

AriciU said:


> Renaming the executable to prostreet.exe seems to add around 15-20fps or so. From 25-50 to 35-75. Not to shabby but still... a hotfix or new drivers would definately improve stuff.



I had the feeling that would help.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 20, 2008)

Anybody else get really bad lag ?


----------



## pagalms (Nov 20, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Anybody else get really bad lag ?



Yes. Lots of them


----------



## francis511 (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn !! Is it a bug or just my system ?


----------



## 3xploit (Nov 20, 2008)

Is there a map of the city? Can't find the my garage


----------



## pagalms (Nov 20, 2008)

Pause menu -> GPS Map


----------



## Havoc (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm, I was gonna buy this for my playstation. Think I might hold off on it for a bit though...


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 21, 2008)

played the game here's what I noticed during playing undercover:

1. the handling SUCK, prostreet style handling really sucked.
2. I hate the shadows, even I turned on AA its still has rough edges
3. motion blur, how can I disable motion blur? no settings on undercover. In all my games having motion blur I turned it off.


----------



## v-zero (Nov 21, 2008)

With all these Need For Speed Under"somethings", I'm gonna hold onto my cash until a really cool one comes along... Need For Speed Underwater can't be that far off.


----------



## xu^ (Nov 21, 2008)

pld it a bit and not impressed at all tbh ,as already mentioned even with AA it still looks a bit rough and the shadows look terrible to me and im not fussy,the sound is also rather weird ,seems rather quiet and dull sounding if you know what i mean.

i used to look forward to a new NFS game ,but for the last 3 outings ive been completely underwhelmed ,Carbon,Pro Street and now Undercover.


----------



## JBravo (Nov 21, 2008)

I liked Pro Street alot because of their attempt at realism.  I loved the engine sounds, the turbo wistle and even the supercharger whine.  Its also very cool how the sound changes with each mod you do on the engine.

The handeling was still a bit too arcade for me, i really like realistic racing games.  If they could get something like "live for speed type of handeling" that would be awesome!

I found that NFSU2 was the best between the lot for me. I want to do some burnouts and donuts with ease...and most of the time the car just bogs down when I want to rev it...damn

I'm really hoping this one is good, but it would seem not...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2008)

I picked the lotus elise too,fantastic british car,the rest of the first choice cars are junk.

I have it maxxed out on mine,and i think it looks ok,no lag or skipping,it runs sweet.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 21, 2008)

I pick lotus elise too  but now I'm on RX-7. I hated the handling and AA is not working but overall its fine.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL look at the engine it's like a slap-on sticker :shadedshu
but I really like the engine sound since prostreet


----------



## Darknova (Nov 22, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> LOL look at the engine it's like a slap-on sticker :shadedshu
> but I really like the engine sound since prostreet



LOL that's why you turn off damage in EA games  You also noticed that the wheels don't have any back to them? Flip a car over and watch for yourself.

I currently own the Elise, an Evo X and an Audi TT


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

Currently, I cant talk bout the visuals but the gameplay is great! C'mon 3870 get back to me fast!

PS: Just started and chose the Elise.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 22, 2008)

Ooo, did they bring back the Rapsheet?  That's what made Most Wanted great (make Cross look like a fool).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 22, 2008)

I cant comment on the PC version, but Im loving the 360 version.  It has great visuals, sound and gameplay............far superior to ProStreet 

Im currently using the Lambo Gallardo (suped up to the bollox!)   But I want that Veyron 

Undercover is a true sequel to 'Most Wanted' IMHO.

PS: my WheelMan level is 13


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> I cant comment on the PC version, but Im loving the 360 version.  It has great visuals, sound and gameplay............far superior to ProStreet
> 
> Im currently using the Lambo Gallardo (suped up to the bollox!)   But I want that Veyron
> 
> ...



Thanks hookey. Make me want to play it even more, not as fun without higher res.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 22, 2008)

WTF headlight on RX-7


----------



## J-Man (Nov 22, 2008)

To those who own this game, is it an improvement over Pro Street because I didn't like it but I loved Carbon (I beat it on 360).


----------



## Darknova (Nov 22, 2008)

J-Man said:


> To those who own this game, is it an improvement over Pro Street because I didn't like it but I loved Carbon (I beat it on 360).



On a scale of 1-10 (1 being Pro Street) Undercover is definately a 9.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 22, 2008)

J-Man said:


> To those who own this game, is it an improvement over Pro Street because I didn't like it but I loved Carbon (I beat it on 360).



Most Wanted, Carbon and Undercover are all in a different league compared to the pathetic ProStreet!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 22, 2008)

prostreet was totally out of place 
I'm glad NFS are back in action and even more intense.


----------



## kysg (Nov 23, 2008)

I dunno, I just beat the game its like 2:30am, ah geez,

hmmm started with 240sx, picked up the lotus, then got a charger I think from pink slip, bought the porsche GT2, then sold it, I remember getting a supra from a pink slip, then I sold the porsche and bought the murcialago, and then I'm pretty sure I got a Gallardo from pink slip.

all in all I am pretty sure it deserves a 6 and at best a 7, no way should it get anything higher, this makes NFS:MW look like a total fluke when it comes to EA putting out a good NFS title.  Okay done bashing it, just wanted to ask when you get to G-mac he says they have to steal 6-cars in 48 hours, but I only got 4 jobs???? I dunno, just wanted to dbl chk, also anyone else like the ending at all? I personally thought EA could do better but just wondering.


----------



## Viorel (Nov 23, 2008)

kysg said:


> Okay done bashing it, just wanted to ask when you get to G-mac he says they have to steal 6-cars in 48 hours, but I only got 4 jobs???? I dunno, just wanted to dbl chk



Yes, he say 6, but I got only 4 jobs too


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bugatti Veyron FTW! turning shadows off gives me an additional 25-30 FPS


----------



## a111087 (Nov 23, 2008)

AMD CPU's get pwn in this game so badly, it almost like a conspiracy...


----------



## Darknova (Nov 23, 2008)

Honestly, I keep going back to the Elise. The thing's a f***ing bullet. I've got the Elise with full Pro upgrades, and the only car that's quicker that I own so far, is the BMW M3 E46.

The Evo X, Camaro Concept, TT, all slower than the Elise.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

thing is this, EA broke the first rule of all the decent racing games. They DID THE GAME AROUND A HISTORY. I have been always a fan of NFS since THE NEED FOR SPEED and now they are just messing up. The should take the example of GRID "Its all about the race"

Racing games are for racing not for stop smuggling operations and all that crap. They should spent all the money they spent on maggie q and that bunch of bad actors into making a good engine and a good game


----------



## kysg (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes the elise is a bullet, it has monster accel for a tier 4 car,  outbeside the 2 american ones.  It can throw down with almost every car except for the high end tier 2 cars, porsche, bmw, even slugs it out with the audi's.  It gets smoked by tier 1s on highway battles, and falls a tad short on checkpoints even tuning the thing for top speed.  You should be able to beat over 50% of the game with just the elise, then splurging into a tier 1 car, murcialago, ford GT, mclaren, and the rest.

And I disagree with the comment above, racing is all fun and dandy but really what EA should have done was seriously hire better writers...the concept is generic, and no one wants to introduce a fresh story that pulls you in.   Instead you get to grind through this thing.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 24, 2008)

Darknova said:


> On a scale of 1-10 (1 being Pro Street) Undercover is definately a 9.



LOL PWNT


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2008)

NFS most wanted was the best for me, it followed the underground series, and perfected it with a very good soundtrack.  Alot of people dont agree with that though...


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

kysg said:


> Yes the elise is a bullet, it has monster accel for a tier 4 car,  outbeside the 2 american ones.  It can throw down with almost every car except for the high end tier 2 cars, porsche, bmw, even slugs it out with the audi's.  It gets smoked by tier 1s on highway battles, and falls a tad short on checkpoints even tuning the thing for top speed.  You should be able to beat over 50% of the game with just the elise, then splurging into a tier 1 car, murcialago, ford GT, mclaren, and the rest.
> 
> And I disagree with the comment above, racing is all fun and dandy but really what EA should have done was seriously hire better writers...the concept is generic, and no one wants to introduce a fresh story that pulls you in.   Instead you get to grind through this thing.



I serously think that a racing game is that, a racing game, they should have done their homework, but i still hoping for a return to High Stakes / Porsche Unleashed, they were the best of the best (except for the only Porsche concept)


----------



## kysg (Nov 24, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> I serously think that a racing game is that, a racing game, they should have done their homework, but i still hoping for a return to High Stakes / Porsche Unleashed, they were the best of the best (except for the only Porsche concept)



I agree, man I do miss high stakes, granted it was a bit difficult.  And I definately remember porsche unleashed I finished that whole test driver thing they had in it.

NFS:undercover just doesn't hit home at all...darn I'm gonna have to play GTR2 now.
and one minor note why no Ferrari F50...added the mclaren f1 but no ferrari f50 wtf EA...


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

EA said when they were announcing the undercover that they were going back to its root.
The only thing they brought back is the menu that is black and you see the car. nothing more, they need to make a RACING GAME not a STOP SMUGGLING OPERATIONS GAME


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm I got this and GRID on the same day ... played this for like 10 minutes, played grid for about 12 hours.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Hmm I got this and GRID on the same day ... played this for like 10 minutes, played grid for about 12 hours.



after u have played lemans on 24 REAL HOURS in ninja dificuty (unlocked after finish the game) we talk


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> after u have played lemans on 24 REAL HOURS in ninja dificuty (unlocked after finish the game) we talk



ninja ... wtf I can't do the first race on normal


----------



## kysg (Nov 24, 2008)

yea I had that problem too, get use to it after a while, GRID actually takes skill same thing with GTR2.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 24, 2008)

lol a 24 hour le manns race in REAL TIME sounds like the worst possible way to spend a day.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> ninja ... wtf I can't do the first race on normal



Believe me, i have A LOT of skill in racing games but i fail in strategy (cant win a single game in warcraft 3, warhammer 40k and starcraft)

Also, yes i a very bad way to spent a whole day... unless there is a storm like no other and you dont feel to go to study


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> lol a 24 hour le manns race in REAL TIME sounds like the worst possible way to spend a day.



Gran Turismo 4 had 2 of em' that I did. I'd leave the ps2 on all the time and do a couple hours then go do something else until it was done.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 24, 2008)

OK, if you were to buy ONLY ONE game, which would it be:

1./ Gran Tourismo 4
2./ GRID
3./ GTR Evolution
4./ NFS Undercover
5./ NFS Most Wanted


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 24, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> OK, if you were to buy ONLY ONE game, which would it be:
> 
> 1./ Gran Tourismo 4
> 2./ GRID
> ...



Well, you can't get Gran Tourismo on the PC so I'll rule that out. As I've just bought Grid, I'll go with that.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 24, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> OK, if you were to buy ONLY ONE game, which would it be:
> 
> 1./ Gran Tourismo 4
> 2./ GRID
> ...



NFS Undercover

Because I don't have a PS3, GTR really needs a wheel, I have GRID and I have played NFSMW many times.

@Littlelizard, whats your GRID online Username?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2008)

Most Wanted.  So far, Undercover just looks like a Most Wanted knock off.  So much deja vuage up in here. :/


...and then I got a mad need to listen to Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Otherside so I alt+tabbed the game to track it down and listen to it...

...no idea where that from.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 24, 2008)

kysg said:


> yea I had that problem too, get use to it after a while, GRID actually takes skill same thing with GTR2.



What? Those two shouldn't even be in the same sentence. GTR2 makes GRID look like a modern NFS game when it comes to simulation, and GTR2 isn't even the hardest racing game ever made.

GRID cars stick to the pavement with ridiculous amounts of traction. 



Anyways, Undercover is just a Most Wanted ripoff in nearly everyway, and it doesn't come close to going back to the 'roots' of NFS. The last NFS game that had any promise was Porsche: Unleashed. If memory serves, that was designed around the PC, not a console. Proof in the pudding I suppose.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> OK, if you were to buy ONLY ONE game, which would it be:
> 
> 1./ Gran Tourismo 4
> 2./ GRID
> ...



GRIDGRIDGRIDGRID


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ive heard bad stuff about this game so far. Car physics are whacked (gripping through corners on 150kph), graphics is lame, and story is flimsy. No saving grace. 

They should just stop this franchise and go concentrate on other development like point of sale (PoS) system or something.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Anyways, Undercover is just a Most Wanted ripoff in nearly everyway, and it doesn't come close to going back to the 'roots' of NFS. The last NFS game that had any promise was Porsche: Unleashed. If memory serves, that was designed around the PC, not a console. Proof in the pudding I suppose.


I have the PC and PSX version of NFSPU.  They are completely different games except in the general car selection.  Hell, they were so unique to each other that they really deserve separate names.  They both had their pluses and minuses but both were excellent.

Wah, reminiscing is making me want to quit Undercover to dust off the PSX.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 24, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Ive heard bad stuff about this game so far. Car physics are whacked (gripping through corners on 150kph), graphics is lame, and story is flimsy. No saving grace.
> 
> They should just stop this franchise and go concentrate on other development like point of sale (PoS) system or something.



make that 150MPH  and still there is a topspeed limit of 250MPH :shadedshu I know my veyron could hit 300MPH+ with fully loaded parts. Sad thing is there are plenty of straightline races which is very long I want to hit more than 300MPH+ 

EDIT: I just finished the game give undercover a 8/10


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2008)

The Buggatti Veyron costs $350,000!?!   Last time I checked, it was in the $1-2 million range.  At least the previous games had the prices close to the real deal.

All the previous games had a maximum speed of 250 MPH.  The needle would bounce if you got to it.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just check the prices now veyron costs $375k, but the upgrades are expensive
well I just noticed the topspeed limit on prostreet then still the same in undercover.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2008)

I just had it crashski on me.   Typical EA game. *mphm*


----------



## Darknova (Nov 24, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The Buggatti Veyron costs $350,000!?!   Last time I checked, it was in the $1-2 million range.  At least the previous games had the prices close to the real deal.
> 
> All the previous games had a maximum speed of 250 MPH.  The needle would bounce if you got to it.



The Nisson GTR costs something like £175,000, it's £53,000 retail


----------



## kysg (Nov 24, 2008)

newconroer said:


> What? Those two shouldn't even be in the same sentence. GTR2 makes GRID look like a modern NFS game when it comes to simulation, and GTR2 isn't even the hardest racing game ever made.
> 
> GRID cars stick to the pavement with ridiculous amounts of traction.
> 
> ...



Dude lay off, I was just adding GTR2 to the mix, geez...and I never said it was hard either.  Just takes a bit of time to get use to.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 24, 2008)

newconroer said:


> What? Those two shouldn't even be in the same sentence. GTR2 makes GRID look like a modern NFS game when it comes to simulation, and GTR2 isn't even the hardest racing game ever made.
> 
> GRID cars stick to the pavement with ridiculous amounts of traction.
> 
> ...



F12002 was about the hardest i've played.

Yes upgrades and  see able damge to the cars was cool one thing i am 98% sure of this new NFS don't have never mind the realistic handling when using a wheel.
These days none come even close to how good Porsche: Unleashed was all though GTR1/2 are cool games if your into the realism and damage


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 25, 2008)

intresting game, the physics engine takes getting used to, especially after playing a lot of prostreet (yes, I'm an nfs fanboy, I own a copy of every game).

my take on it, is that it's a great arcade game. If I wanted simulation, I'd fire up GRID or Racer. Is the story line stupid, yes. But it sells the game so EA keeps it coming. There's not a lot of repetition in the races, credits to them for spending the time to create such a large network of road to play with. Cars selection seems to be lower than Pro Street and Carbon which feels a bit of a step backwards, though you never have enough money to own more than 1 or 2 in each class anyways. Once you get used to the arcade-style gameplay, its easy to enjoy blasting around instead of paying careful attention and calculating your planned trajectory around each curve like you would in a game like grid.

I liked it, not as an addition to the nfs series but just as an arcade racer in general. Though I dont see why we need another full-realism based game with the selection already availible


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 25, 2008)

Bah!  Now it gets stuck on the loading screen for the job "Lightspeed." :/


Yeah, I wouldn't ever want NFS to try to become a simulator.  What they need to do is like what they did with NFSPU: pick a manufacturer and delve into it.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree, NFS should never become a simulator.
But then again I don't think EA has the skill to do so.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha, even the credit text didn't display.  This is one of the most buggy NFS games I've ever seen. :|

Oh, and it's short too.  I beat it at wheelman 15, tier 2 car (Porsche GT2 Pro pack).


----------



## FilipM (Nov 25, 2008)

Personaly for me, NFS are too arcade, but as some say thats how it should be. NFS Porsche Unleashed was far better than the rest in terms of simulating...


----------



## newconroer (Nov 25, 2008)

In regards to whether it should be simulation based or not:

Yes, because there's no other large racing series (that's still active) that offers a simulation, or at least a simulation mode.

No, because it wouldn't work well with the game types they have, such as cops and robbers(well it would be neat, but not really necessary as noone 'tunes' their car specifically for evading law enforcement across unknown terrain at unknown speeds etc).

However people confuse 'simulation' with realism. 

If you get into car, it has it's own properties. 
If you make a game, and include automobiles of a particular type, then there's no point in doing up all the visuals and the sound, if it doesn't actually represent what that vehicle has to offer.

By offering a true-realistic interpretation of how that car operates and performs, then you get a satisfying sensation that you're in a Mustang as opposed to a Porsche as opposed to a Lamborghini, and by doing so, you're simulating what it's like to drive that particular car.

Realism however, is spectrum based, as computer programs can bend the laws of what's 'real.' 

And thus a conflict arises in what certain individuals desire out of any 3d program that touts it's visuals and sound to reflect realism of the highest nature, but then delivers physics of the lowest nature.


In short, NFS has no excuse to be arcadish. Until they start using NON licensed cars(meaning make believe vehicles), then they should provide the player with the feeling that they are in that car.

If they don't, then they are wasting their time with the project, which they have been doing for years now.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 25, 2008)

What I meant to say was if youre looking for fun, get this, if you're looking to get a driving sensation as close as possbile, get a good steering wheel and buy some of Simbin's stuff - GTR Evo, Race 07, GTR2...


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 25, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> lol a 24 hour le manns race in REAL TIME sounds like the worst possible way to spend a day.



I actually played lemans for i think  two hours? (Doing the 24 hours), well I did take rests, but after 2 hours (using the wheel) I felt rather dead and then I accidentally plunged my beautiful R10 into the barrier of the last chicane (at 300ks). 

Yeah uh EA really need to stop introducing gimmicks and just focus on racing. I mean to be frank, PS was a good concept, except just poorly executed (Can EA stop worrying about their declining profits and make one game at a time instead of two crappily executed games?). 

I think Undercover is like a 180 degrees flip  to pro street, the other end of the scale, something unchallenging and arcadey. Wheres the traffic?



lemonadesoda said:


> OK, if you were to buy ONLY ONE game, which would it be:
> 
> 1./ Gran Tourismo 4
> 2./ GRID
> ...



GRID, because I can get GT5 prologue for free


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 25, 2008)

newconroer said:


> However people confuse 'simulation' with realism.



good point, something I'm guilty of. +1 to File_1993's statement though


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 25, 2008)

Test Drive Unlimited gets a lot of fans that loves the realism in "hard core mode."  Personally, I really don't care.  Simulation or arcade, the objective is the same: win.  I'll cope either way.




tkpenalty said:


> Wheres the traffic?


I'm surprised you have to ask.  I got so many of those damn civy cars stuck in my grill I'm just itching for another...and another...and another... 

But yeah, they annoy me.  It's probably because I always drive bumper so I really can't see too far ahead.  Ah well, you get some and lose some I suppose.


Let me recap the series...

I'll start at Porsche Unleashed because that's the first one I played.  The multiplayer capability on the PSX is endless fun having open maps and cop chase mode (who ever came up with cop chase on closed circuit maps needs to be shot).  The PC wasn't near as good for multiplayer but single player events had a lot more variety to them (not to mention far superior graphics).  Both had excellent game play including a lot of intriguing Porsche history, great tunes, an excellent Test Driver mode (some of them are extremely challenging).  They were both very well rounded games and provided days of entertainment.

Score: 5/5

Then came Hot Pursuit 2.  Again, excellent tunes and decent graphics.  Um, that's really all there is to say here.  It is mostly just mindless racing with no back story or anything that hasn't already been seen in the series.  It's pretty average: doesn't stand out and wasn't miserable to play either.

Score: 3/5

Then came Underground.  I wasn't thrilled by the idea of r!cers but overall, the game was executed well.  It had a large library of good tunes and interesting new play modes like drift.  It was a good change but it still isn't something you ever want to come back to.

Score: 4/5

And its sequel, Underground 2.  The only thing good here is the return of an open track.  The music had only one noteworthy song.  The graphics are virtually unchanged.  And instead of having the lovely Brooke Burke in full motion video, they made it into a damned comic strip with voice overs (LAME!).  And oh so repetitive.  The only saving grace here is the open track...

Score: 2/5

Then comes Most Wanted.  This is the first NFS game I actually *wanted* to play in a LONG time.  Unfortunately, DirectX was being a bitch so I had to format my HDDs before I could play (building up the anticipation ).  When I did finally get to play it, it was great fun.  I actually wasn't forced to make my cars look like fecal matter and I had that lovely rap sheet to keep track of my ePenis!  It was great!  Good music (not as good as Porsche Unleashed and Underground but still good) and decent graphics.  There was only a few places where graphics would visibly slow down. Overall, a great game but it just didn't quite touch the greatness of Porsche Unleashed because it focused on God/Bad cop and doesn't have intrinsic value beyond that like PU did.

Score: 4.5/5

And its half-sequel Carbon.  Put it in the toilet and flush it.  Or take a match and burn it.  Its got all the crappiness of Underground 2 with the theme of Most Wanted.  The result is an epic fail.  It didn't even have any noteable music.  Simply pathetic.

Score: 1/5

Then we have ProStreet.  Hmm... good music and decent gameplay.  Lacks variety in play modes.  Drift simply sucked.  All the races were obscenely easy except against that Chen guy (Porsche Turbo I think) in circuit and the very last series of races.  The games is also poorly coded having severe FPS problems on just two year old hardware on the lowest of settings.  It's not great but it's also not stuff that belongs in the trash...

Score: 3/5

And finally, Undercover--the true game play sequel to Most Wanted.  Because this really offered nothing new and exciting, it's old and boring.  The music was pretty good but there was also several odd balls in there (one of them sounds like it was ripped from a old NES game).  There's some music in there that doesn't belong either (like that NiN song).  But really, that's all that's noteworthy here (the music) and that's a bad thing.  Extract the music out of it and burn it too...

Score: 2/5


So yeah, it's pretty obvious the series has been in serious decline since 2005. :x


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 25, 2008)

^Agreed, except for Hot Pursuit 2. Single player 3/5.  But online MP has a hoot and a first. 4.5/5 (at the time). It was fast smooth graphics with nice tracks and well balanced cars and circuits that you had to learn the tricks and shortcuts to gain 0.1s on your timing. Great sportsmanship.

Remember internet was mostly dial up in Europe at the time, and they brought out a game that worked online, and was fun.  With the chat feature, it helped keep the game live.


----------



## blastboy (Nov 25, 2008)

I have  undercover.. and i gotta say its fun. Im hooked. Im not a skilled gamer when it comes to racing games.. but im 9 hours in and it just gets more addictive for me. I love destroying cop cars.

One of the funniest things is when i hit a cop car at a high rate of speed rolling it over and my car doing a back flip with me landing on the opposite side of the road..never been able to do it since tho.

Fun game- better to me than burnout paradise-that game blowed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 25, 2008)

That's the other thing: Undercover is considerably easier than Most Wanted.  I remember doing the challenges in Most Wanted that required you to destroy some 50 cop cars and get gigantic bounty runs.  They weren't easy but they were very rewarding in terms of achievement--kind of like the 40+ minute races on Test Drive Unlimited.


@lemonadesoda: All those comments I made are based on single player content only.

I did LAN on NFSPU and it was decent.  No where near as good as the PSX multiplayer though.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2008)

I still think Underground 2 was the best. I liked the mod system infinitely better than anything since. Everything else is just too dumbed down. If they would've kept the same mod system in Most Wanted, it would've been my favorite. (Minus the emphasis on stickers/looks/gfx. What the hell purpose do looks serve, when your goal is to win races?)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 25, 2008)

I found the lack of resolutions disturbing. I couldnt even choose 1360x768.. lame. The driving was really simplified and the lack of a game menu and options completely ruined the game for me.


----------



## revin (Nov 26, 2008)

Just wanted to add a small comment:

NFS Porsche Unleashed, found an addon with a GTP [Mclearn I think], and an Autobaun track, and that was the most thrilling to run thru.
IIR i reached about 270MPH a time or 2.

 That BMW demo from another post is pretty nice


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 26, 2008)

for me the best racing games are the simulators one (excepting grid) because there are way too real and you need more skill to beat the game. that is why i miss high stakes and porshe unleashed, they were hard and that is why i love grid and i hate undercover. its too f...ing easy


----------



## kysg (Nov 26, 2008)

GRID is a nice mix of the two though.  I bet you that EA is already working on another NFS, it wouldn't surprise me since that company has the worse dev cycles known to man.  I mean 1 year to 1 1/2 years to dev a game??? geez...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 26, 2008)

In order of importance:
NFSU(It and The Fast and the Furious created street racing as it is today)
NFS Most Wanted (very solid game, the most fun Ive had in a while, a+++ soundtrack)
NFSU2 (Pretty amazing sequel, I actually was able to see, in person, the 350z that is in the game, at my college in PSU.  Pretty amazing game)
NFS: Carbon (saw the first decline in the NFS series since undergound)
NFS: Pro Street (It seems like if they had put more work into this game, it could have really been something)
NFS: Undercover (first one that i didnt plan to buy, at all.  The lowest rated game in the franchise.  Maybe this will make EA realize that they need to spend more time on each game.  They should have made this realization after the failure of carbon, and Pro Street should have been released....next month, instead of last year.)

Hope you all liked this post,  The NFS series has been very close to my heart, im about to create a petition to revive the series.


----------



## kysg (Nov 26, 2008)

a petition?? they already have another one in development EA always does this, they do it with all their sports titles.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 26, 2008)

kysg said:


> GRID is a nice mix of the two though.  I bet you that EA is already working on another NFS, it wouldn't surprise me since that company has the worse dev cycles known to man.  I mean 1 year to 1 1/2 years to dev a game??? geez...



the cycle of nfs goes like this. a studio devolop one and when they release it they start the next one with 24 months of time, the next year other studio publishes its one and starts a new one and the nfs of the next year is published by the first studio and then goes on


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 26, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> In order of importance:
> NFSU(It and The Fast and the Furious created street racing as it is today)
> NFS Most Wanted (very solid game, the most fun Ive had in a while, a+++ soundtrack)
> NFSU2 (Pretty amazing sequel, I actually was able to see, in person, the 350z that is in the game, at my college in PSU.  Pretty amazing game)
> ...



if you create a petition, im with you. i ve played all the need for speed since the first one and i love cars, so tell here in the forum and ask for more people because I DO WANT A NEED FOR SPEED LIKE THA OLD ONES


----------



## kysg (Nov 26, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> the cycle of nfs goes like this. a studio devolop one and when they release it they start the next one with 24 months of time, the next year other studio publishes its one and starts a new one and the nfs of the next year is published by the first studio and then goes on



you Know I don't they are actually getting 2 years of dev time but thats just me.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 26, 2008)

kysg said:


> you Know I don't they are actually getting 2 years of dev time but thats just me.



yeah i dont remember where i read it, i though it was on www.vidaextra,com (like kotaku but in spanish)

but the work is from 2 studios doing in a cycle of 24 months


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 26, 2008)

they arent getting 2 years, they are getting a very lazy 8 months max.  Give us 2 years of dev time EA, and blow Gran Turismo away, although i love gran turismo also....

Also, i would definately pay for a car MMO, where having a fully tuned end-of-game import takes about as long as getting to level 70 in RPG MMOs.  Anyone with me on this?


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 26, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> they arent getting 2 years, they are getting a very lazy 8 months max.  Give us 2 years of dev time EA, and blow Gran Turismo away, although i love gran turismo also....
> 
> Also, i would definately pay for a car MMO, where having a fully tuned end-of-game import takes about as long as getting to level 70 in RPG MMOs.  Anyone with me on this?



there is a good car mmo but i dont remember the name or even if it is still online.

im going to look for it and i tell


----------



## kysg (Nov 26, 2008)

There was motor city online but that died.

man I would kill for a sweet online car MMO,


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 26, 2008)

kysg said:


> There was motor city online but that died.
> 
> man I would kill for a sweet online car MMO,



yeah, i know but i one day i found a list of mmo games of all genres and there it was a car mmo game with pretty damn good graphics but now i cant find either the game or the list.

WHY I CANT REMEMBER GOD DAMMIT


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 26, 2008)

VAMO LAS PUTAS . i found the game i was talking about http://project-torque.aeriagames.com/


----------



## kysg (Nov 26, 2008)

gonna have to take a look at this


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 26, 2008)

it was a cool game the ending sucked but oh well.


----------



## kysg (Nov 26, 2008)

In the sequel Maggie Q will just return as a bounty hunter or something lame seeking revenge on the player  LOL

Well just another EA title down the tube.  I'm just wondering just for kicks has anyone 100% the game yet??? I'm just wondering.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't intend to.  Once I see the ending for a game, it runs out of gas.  Especially racing games where it is pretty much all the same.


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 27, 2008)

it sucks but thats my opinion


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 27, 2008)

Cons

-Colors. Looks like a freakin' orange (the fruit you know)

-Weird glare through skyscrapers (shouldn't it be dark in shadows?)

-Miserable acting on cut-scenes

-Saw-edged shadows from distance.

-Überphenomenal grip on tyres (even with originals)

-Need for Speed gummis (tyres) that shine a mile off (???) ITS RUBBER, not a freaking 
chrome!

-Always sunny. No fog no rain (even I tried to enable it from registry), no snow (lol), no night.

-Motion blur... Looks like Pokemon action scene! 
Motion blur on other cars... Looks like some freakin' jet fighter turbulence or... what is that anyway?

-Car reflections are more like a joke. I could puke at some points.

-Road is wet but no rain? Must've been some cloudburst.

-I can hear thunder but there is no dark clouds anywhere

-All the civil cars have exactly the same rims

-How the h*ll I can buy any car from shop when the civils have just some hong kong no-name cars and all with the same engine (just drive by and listen!). Must be quite high insurances on a car from shop! Not that you need to pay them.

-When driving 362Km/h with freakin tuned Bugatti Veyron (should go over 380 at stock) a freakin SUV go fly-by and ram me in the wall!!! Must be quite HECK of an engine under the SUV's hood! A rocket engine maybe??

-When customizing my ride, I would appreciate some LIGHT and I prefer doing my tuning on a GARAGE not a FREAKING TENT where there is NO lighting (except for that neat car manufacturer gobo disco light) and where thay play some weird ass shit indigo children and other kind of weird shit that really doesn't get you in to tuning anything! (not that the indigo chlidren song is not good but it is definately in the WRONG place!)

-No mouse cursor on starting screen although there is menu. Just not accessible.

-Cop cars can drive through you. At least this happened to me today. My car was at still and cop drove through my porsche.











+Driving 200+ Km/h on the mountain roads. Uphills and downhills are cool.

+Camera flip when reversing

+Police radio  (One cop announced he had pulled over Ryan Cooper. Said that he was taking his helmet off. I really heard this from radio and this tells that you are not Ryan Cooper in Undercover)

+I will add more these when I get over the bad points. If ever.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok damn game keeps crashing....anyone else having this problem...its getting really frustrating when your about to win a big race and right before you cross the finish line it freezes me = not happy!


----------



## kysg (Nov 27, 2008)

I've had it happen like 1 or twice but I gave up after beating the game after the murcialago.

and yea the music is out there, except for that one track from liquid.   I gotta get most wanted again,


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 27, 2008)

hmm, thats what i got...the mucielago Love it...but seriously...this is really making me upset!


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 27, 2008)

This game blows my balls. The engine sucks and NO MAIN MENU!! wtf is that??


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 27, 2008)

EA needs to come up with patch asap!!!!


----------



## kysg (Nov 27, 2008)

No EA just needs a new game period.  A patch isn't going to solve the problems this game has.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the game other than the fact that it keep crashing on me.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 27, 2008)

no, nfs need tho change from publisher. a friend of mine said that everything that ea touch becomes garbage and im starting to believe that (ok, there are exceptions like dead space but u get the point)


----------



## kysg (Nov 27, 2008)

no I don't think that is possible, EA has had control of the company that dev need for speed since NFS 2 if I'm correct.  More or less I believe owns the copyright info for it, so it would cost a grip of money to buy it back, only situation would be to leave EA and make another company or go work for someone else deving under a different city.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 27, 2008)

OK, this post in nonsense, lets do this, post ideas to make A GOOD AND ATTRACTIVE NFS FOR US, THE FRIKIN MARKET


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2008)

kysg said:


> no I don't think that is possible, EA has had control of the company that dev need for speed since NFS 2 if I'm correct.  More or less I believe owns the copyright info for it, so it would cost a grip of money to buy it back, only situation would be to leave EA and make another company or go work for someone else deving under a different city.


Need for Speed always was and always will be an Electronics Arts title (the original was EA and every single one since was EA).


I'm disappointed because they butchered the handling on the Ford GT.  Spend $500,000 on it to figure out they broke it...brilliant!


----------



## kysg (Nov 27, 2008)

My bad I stand corrected, I thought they took over when NFS2 came out, they probably just rebranded the studio a whole bunch of times.  As far as a better need for speed.  Well I think you would want a solid blend of arcade and sim, Cops would be cool, but would need the same difficulty as most wanted.

Also I feel a formula change is needed, instead of the 3 idea rule which EA seems to be adopting into every single game. not just NFS but other titles as well.  I also feel the cars need to be rethought again, I hate to say it but for the last couple of titles like its really awkward when you get to pick the first car like you have 4 options that completely suck and like 1 decent car.  At least add some minor differences between the lower tier cars instead of extreme ones.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 27, 2008)

So should I wait til this hits the bargain bin cause every review basically either hates this game or is moderate about it.


----------



## raptori (Nov 27, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> So should I wait til this hits the bargain bin cause every review basically either hates this game or is moderate about it.



don't wait ...... forget it for ever.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2008)

If you insist on buying it, wait til it is $20 or less.  I wouldn't buy it though.  Play some Most Wanted and pretend it says Undercover.  You'll be happier that way.


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG more bugs

I just played it... I almost thought my sound card died on me. Suddenly I heard an electonic "scream" noise. Then I alt+tabbed to desktop and tried to play some music... it kept on the background. Horrific sound. But once I killed nfs wiht alt+F4, it stopped.

I noticed that when car is at stop, the gear is on 1st.

Have any of you seen any speed limits in game? I guess the max speed in any place is about 100km/h before cops will start a pursue. 

Despite the ultimate grip on tyres, you cant reverse without burnout.

Every single bus is empty

If you go on the second floor on the car parking place (in southern city), there is many cars from shop (Mazda6, Audi and even a Ford GT if im correct). Though they are horrific looking and reminds me of some pre millennium race game where there is other cars outside the track.


----------



## ids (Nov 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if my system should even be able to play this game at even medium settings?

Intel Pentium D 820 2.8ghz
3GB RAM
Asus 8800 GS 384mb
Windows Vista Ultima 64

Right now i can barely even play its so so slow same with COD world at war.......even after adjusting to low settings like 800*600 all things off or low


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure how much Vista would make a difference but I have similar specs and it plays fine.  I always change all the settings to low though because, as with any racing game, the slightest stutter or glare is highly annoying.  It did play marvelously at high settings though.


----------



## AKlass (Nov 29, 2008)

It sucked IMO I had more fun playing Carbon. It just feels to repetitive to me. The menus were a pain to navigate and Overall I didn't Like it.


----------



## kysg (Nov 29, 2008)

ids said:


> Does anyone know if my system should even be able to play this game at even medium settings?
> 
> Intel Pentium D 820 2.8ghz
> 3GB RAM
> ...



at medium your fine dude, trust me, you got no problems, as long as you don't use a high res like 1920x1080 you are good to go.


----------



## ids (Nov 29, 2008)

kysg said:


> at medium your fine dude, trust me, you got no problems, as long as you don't use a high res like 1920x1080 you are good to go.



I think their might be something wrong with my computer cuz I'm at 800*600 everythign turned off or LOW. And i cannot even race. It is running SO SO slow about not even at 27fps not even at a playalble fps. 

Is their anyway to diagnose this. I'm suspecting its somethign to do with my windows vista ultimate 64. I even have the latest drivers too.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 29, 2008)

ids said:


> I think their might be something wrong with my computer cuz I'm at 800*600 everythign turned off or LOW. And i cannot even race. It is running SO SO slow about not even at 27fps not even at a playalble fps.
> 
> Is their anyway to diagnose this. I'm suspecting its somethign to do with my windows vista ultimate 64. I even have the latest drivers too.



what all do you have running while you play the game?


----------



## ids (Nov 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> what all do you have running while you play the game?



in terms of applications in the background NOTHING other then the asus smart doctor thing and my sound card tray icon thing......

i think i need to re install xp and screw this vista shit


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 29, 2008)

I highly doubt its vista causing your problem...I would try a defrag, if that doesn't work than a reinstall of Vista... then we can start pointing fingers at the os.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2008)

You should be fine with Vista. This game will run on a 9800pro if it was SM3.0 compatible.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 29, 2008)

ids said:


> I think their might be something wrong with my computer cuz I'm at 800*600 everythign turned off or LOW. And i cannot even race. It is running SO SO slow about not even at 27fps not even at a playalble fps.
> 
> Is their anyway to diagnose this. I'm suspecting its somethign to do with my windows vista ultimate 64. I even have the latest drivers too.



that is because this game is very, very unoptimized. i mean, it framerate sucks in all consoles, so 27 should be fine (pray that you are not playin it in a ps3)


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have no problem with frame rate what so ever. games runs smooth as silk for me...it stopped crashing on me. I think it had something to do with running it from the DVD. Ever since I started running it from the HDD it has not crashed at all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2008)

Give it some more time. 

I ran it from the HDD the entire time and I had several crashes.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 29, 2008)

i get 30-40 on my pc, 1024*768 at medium-low
thankfully, i love playin games in low (im use to it)


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 29, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Give it some more time.
> 
> I ran it from the HDD the entire time and I had several crashes.



Don't tell me that dude! 


Hmm Another thing I did was drop ram speed down from 1066 to 800, But I'm not entirely witch one fixed the problem


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 29, 2008)

There's a graphics mod out for the game. http://forum.nfsplanet.de/showthread.php?p=343759

most of that thread is in german. I havent been able to run it. not sure what i means by run in package mode. pointing to nfs.exe i assumed that was the shortcut target.

Ryan


----------



## ids (Nov 29, 2008)

i tried the defraging last night and still a no go. THe game plays so badly still. It wil get like 29-30 fps for a bit then randomly will slow down to liek 8 or 9 then 15-20 even on low settings. if their are any other cars except me in the race it will go down to 8.

I just ran 3dmark06 as welll. I think im going to format this comp and install xp.

3106 3Dmarks
1747 SM2.0  Score
1818 SM3.0  Score
454 Cpu Score


----------



## blastboy (Nov 29, 2008)

I wouldnt even bother formatting, doesnt look like your system has the balls to handle that game. 

The game is poorly optimized and unfortunately that will affect alot of lower end systems if not all.

I loved the game i played through it twice, too short imo.


----------



## kysg (Nov 29, 2008)

something could be hogging the resources up. I would reinstall vista first, and also did you try turning aero off????

I doubt its the graphics card, hmmm something is just eating up resources,

I disagree with above, if I can take a sempron and clock it to 2.6ghz, wiith a 4850 and run this thing at 1920x1080 with everything on medium then op sys shouldn't really have an issue.  Also noting I had shadows completely off.


----------



## blastboy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hybrid_theory said:


> There's a graphics mod out for the game. http://forum.nfsplanet.de/showthread.php?p=343759
> 
> most of that thread is in german. I havent been able to run it. not sure what i means by run in package mode. pointing to nfs.exe i assumed that was the shortcut target.
> 
> Ryan



im trying to figure that out myself.. will reply if i figure it out.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 29, 2008)

ids said:


> i tried the defraging last night and still a no go. THe game plays so badly still. It wil get like 29-30 fps for a bit then randomly will slow down to liek 8 or 9 then 15-20 even on low settings. if their are any other cars except me in the race it will go down to 8.
> 
> I just ran 3dmark06 as welll. I think im going to format this comp and install xp.
> 
> ...




Those are some low scores.
what is your system specs?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 30, 2008)

ids said:


> i tried the defraging last night and still a no go. THe game plays so badly still. It wil get like 29-30 fps for a bit then randomly will slow down to liek 8 or 9 then 15-20 even on low settings. if their are any other cars except me in the race it will go down to 8.
> 
> I just ran 3dmark06 as welll. I think im going to format this comp and install xp.
> 
> ...



sounds like u need to upgrade imo. xp wont improve things much.


----------



## ids (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm afraid you are right. I don't think I have much money right now for an upgrade. I just spent 88 bux on the video card (waiting for a 40 dollar rebate making it a 48 dollar card).


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 30, 2008)

people, understand this, see the review on gametrailers, it says "The framerate is constantly poorly, especially on the ps3 version", its game's fault, not fault of your computer


----------



## kysg (Nov 30, 2008)

yea I feel this may be an issue with the game it self.  even a pentium D should have no problems here,  aw well EA are horrible and won't see a patch coming for a long time.   This is just as bad as rockstar's attempts in particular bully


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 30, 2008)

call me when ea does something right with nfs because THEY ARE MESSING UP A GOLD EGG CHICKEN


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow guys! I am havin no crashes at all with the game, runs smooth 1024x768 all medium 45-50fps 400fsb 3.2Ghz 800mhz ram CL 4-4-4-12 2.0v, guess we will see what happens when I get my new card on monday, first thing Im going to try is 1920x1080 with it in-game 

@ids

No offense but you should really look into a new cpu either that or crank up the res as far as you can and let the gpu do most of the work. EDIT2 1440x900 is usually a good res to run at if your on a widescreen LCD.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> people, understand this, see the review on gametrailers, it says "The framerate is constantly poorly, especially on the ps3 version", its game's fault, not fault of your computer



I agree 100%. I get 40+ fps playing Crysis in High (1680x1050).

I tried already low, med and high. Doesn't matter, the game won't play smooth.

I'm hopping for a miracle PATCH.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 30, 2008)

ids said:


> I'm afraid you are right. I don't think I have much money right now for an upgrade. I just spent 88 bux on the video card (waiting for a 40 dollar rebate making it a 48 dollar card).



you can post your system specs in your profile. my suggestion is slowly save some money as possible. when you can, spend like $600 into something decent.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2008)

How is this game? Have they patched yet? I really enjoyed the original NFS.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 30, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How is this game? Have they patched yet? I really enjoyed the original NFS.



Lots of people don't like it, I do. It has a most wanted feel. It's the closest to it the series has ever been. The graphics are quite nice. driving is good with my controller, and a great selection of vehicles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Lots of people don't like it, I do. It has a most wanted feel. It's the closest to it the series has ever been. The graphics are quite nice. driving is good with my controller, and a great selection of vehicles.



Why don't people like it? Also can you drive a Mustang?


----------



## kysg (Nov 30, 2008)

you can drive a mustang yea, its like a tier 4 car though, you'll only use for like a few races and then have to move on.

A lot of people don't like it for various reasons, one the game is poorly optimized, two I hate it because the story is half arsed, actually not even that it's like someone really wasn't thinking about what they were doing when they wrote this.  Thirdly the soundtrack isn't all that great.  List goes on and on.


----------



## molnart (Nov 30, 2008)

I am having a weird graphical issue with this game (that grey section before my car). Tried different ATi Catalyst versions, lowering detail in game, but nothing helped. Any ideas ?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 30, 2008)

kysg said:


> you can drive a mustang yea, its like a tier 4 car though, you'll only use for like a few races and then have to move on.
> 
> A lot of people don't like it for various reasons, one the game is poorly optimized, two I hate it because the story is half arsed, actually not even that it's like someone really wasn't thinking about what they were doing when they wrote this.  Thirdly the soundtrack isn't all that great.  List goes on and on.




yeah story and soundtrack are crummy, but its not what the game is about. can turn the music down and just stare at the girls in the cinematics.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 30, 2008)

Hybrid_theory said:


> There's a graphics mod out for the game. http://forum.nfsplanet.de/showthread.php?p=343759
> 
> most of that thread is in german. I havent been able to run it. not sure what i means by run in package mode. pointing to nfs.exe i assumed that was the shortcut target.
> 
> Ryan



*I did apply the mod successfully! And the game is running great now! *

The .rar (from the mod file) is missing the "texmod.exe". Download here:

http://www.tombraiderhub.com/tr7/modding/texmod/download/texmod.zip

After you have this file, the readme.txt (from the mod file) make sense.

PS. Forget about the "Texmod.lnk" file. The one to be used is the texmod.exe.

Cheers


----------



## kysg (Nov 30, 2008)

Hybrid_theory said:


> yeah story and soundtrack are crummy, but its not what the game is about. can turn the music down and just stare at the girls in the cinematics.



I somewhat disagree with this, take from the perspective of most wanted at least most wanted had a halfway decent concept to it, cops would swarm you like bullets in a schmup game.  the beginning movie alone is enough to get you to want to play it, The cop keys your car, and Razor cuts your brake line takes your wheels and goes all the way to the top of the food chain with it, who would not be pissed about that.

but in this one I dunno, I gotta stop bashing this game already anyways yea could turn the music completely off and stare at the women in cinematics, granted they aren't anything new.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone who owns this game, should try the NFS Undercover HD-Patch from NFSPlanet

+Textures look much more detailed (I should try to take some screenshots to make sure)
+Motion Blur looks more impressive (at least in free roam)
+For some reason there is more traffic on the highways and before I tried this patch, I didn't see any Big trucks on the highway. No there are plenty of them.
+Gained more FPS, or at least it feels it runs better.

-No help for crappy shadows

Since the description of this patch says FPS could/should drop, makes me think wtf EA has done with this game...

I played some Pro Street and it just looks THIS much better. I just love how challenging the Speed challenge really is. Just needs some practice... The speed limit is bad thing when even Mazdaspeed3 can be tuned to go 402-403km/h.

More bad points to the Undercover list
-Draw distance is... well it sucks. Just try to drive to some point of highway where there is a long straight road and look to the distance, cars just pop out from nothing.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 16, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why don't people like it? Also can you drive a Mustang?




I thought the first time I played it it was bad... o m g I was wrong; it is utterly terrible.

I don't care if you want to call a racing game a simulator, an arcade or a pinky damsey doodle up your ass, this game is pure shit.


*Controls:*

Who on God's green earth thought that even arcade racers, wanted to try and steer a boat that feels like it's hydro-planning across tarmac? Seriously? Your options are :

_Keyboard_ - I seriously chuckle at anyone that tries to 'drive' with digital inputs...moot point.
_Gamepad _- The sensitivity is off the charts, and the majority of controllers have an analog pull, that sends the car either left or right constantly while in motion. You spend more time trying to keep your car straight then actually playing. Combined with super sensitivity and one correction adjustment leads to your face in the wall. And the so called 'sensitivity' 'adjustment' in the options does not work. At all!
_Steering Wheel_ - IF it works, it's apparently the one control interface that's enjoyable, but that's IF your wheel works. Fat chance.


*Difficulty*:

Surely you jest? If you thought Grid was easy...look out.


*Visuals: *

Sub par...pretty much sums it up.
HD pack is a laugh. They make it sound like it's some 4096 resolution eyeball buster - ..hardly. The anti-aliasing is awful and the shadows are almost as bad as GTA IV.

*Story:*

I'm really tired of 'you/avatar is in your mid to late twenties, you somehow are tied up in things from the shadier side of the law, and you find yourself arriving in a new city with shady contacts who want you to do shady things so you can make money.' <---Haven't heard that one before ..;yawn;


*Upgrade/Car tuning:*

It's definatley not dynamic. It's just the same old tripe : 'Race' easy races, load up on virtual cash and then click a bunch of 'upgrades' in a wattered down customization menu and roll out of the shop with a super car! 

I seriously am beginning to believe that EA has hired a bunch of fifteen year old whiz kids, who's favorite movie is the Fast and the Furious.


*Sound:*

Luke warm, simply put.


*Replayability:*

None.

*Miscellaneous:*

I am soooo tired of games without car cockpits. I hate third person view when racing. How in the world can you possibly drive with precision and accuracy, when your car constantly has a fish tailing aspect to it? I seriously belive that people do it, because they like to see the ass end of their car(in a video game...) more than they want to actually enjoy the art of driving 'clean.' And that they are on the brink of a constant 'drift' effect, which they think is 'cool' because imports and drifting is 'cool.' It really irks me that these type of people are what make up the large percentile of racing game players, who manage to keep influencing developers to include MULTIPLE shitty third person view camera angles, or 'cinematic' cameras, yet they can't manage to give you the camera that helps you experience the INSIDE of the car, the place where your seated, in an automobile, because that's what you do with them, you DRIVE them, you don't FOLLOW them.


It's one thing to have an opinion about whether the NFS franchise went downhill with the Underground games, trying to emulate the 'street' vibe and import market; however there's no way to deny that this game looks like they spent more time with the cutscene movies than they did actually coding it.


You seriously don't want to buy this.
And speaking of opinions...anyone who finds rebuttal to any of these comments, is either medically insane or a perfect example of how ignorance in the consumer market, has let developers get away with shipping out such horrendous products at ridiculous prices, and wondering why people who are against piracy, are now pirating their software.


1/5 rating <--I am not kidding.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 16, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I thought the first time I played it it was bad... o m g I was wrong; it is utterly terrible.
> 
> I don't care if you want to call a racing game a simulator, an arcade or a pinky damsey doodle up your ass, this game is pure shit.
> 
> ...




the game this is most comparable to is most wanted. I use a nyko airflo for all my racing games. I did have to get used to the handling, it isnt as good as most wanted. Once i did i was fine.

Graphics are better than any other need for speed game to date. Only game i can think of that tops this that ive seen is gran turismo 5 on the ps3. Maybe forza 2 on an HD tv as well which i havent seen.

The sound does piss me off. they dont have the engine loud enough to know when to change gears.

Customization is the same as it always has been, so  i hear yah there. I much prefer gan turismo in that department as well. (4 obviously, since prologue for 5 doesnt have it).

I have beaten it and havent touched it since really. I was buying a bunch of cars with a money hack to try out but game crashed.

This game i dont mind driving 3rd person, but they should have a better first person view.
I say 

3/5


----------



## kysg (Dec 16, 2008)

Hybrid_theory said:


> the game this is most comparable to is most wanted. I use a nyko airflo for all my racing games. I did have to get used to the handling, it isnt as good as most wanted. Once i did i was fine.
> 
> Graphics are better than any other need for speed game to date. Only game i can think of that tops this that ive seen is gran turismo 5 on the ps3. Maybe forza 2 on an HD tv as well which i havent seen.
> 
> ...



Meh there are just better games than this one.


----------



## red268 (Dec 16, 2008)

TERRIBLE GAME!!

Wish I hadn't wasted my time and money on it. Frankly, after finding out that my SECOND car was a Lotus Eliese .... why bother? That was my 5th from last in Most Wanted!! In Most Wanted, you started with a really poor car and built up slowly over time. It felt like you were achieving something on some low level. In Undercover I was GIVEN a Lotus as my second car .... wtf?!

I liked Most Wanted a lot. I have only just completed it, literally 2 days ago, but have been messing about with it since it came out.

Undercover was shockingly bad. The graphics were a dismal, I mean seriously .... wtf?! I thought this was a 'new' game?! I honestly prefer the graphics in Most Wanted!! Undercover had horrifically bland and boring graphics. The scenery might as well not have been there at all. Putting a tall block with some shaded in bits for windows DOES NOT make good scenery (That was an office block building by the way ....) Ok, so it's not as bad as just a tall block with darker squares for windows .... but it might as well have been.

Compare the scenery in Undercover to Most Wanted. There were actually things to look at in Most Wanted!! 'Oh but Red, you're supposed to be driving fast, not looking at your surroundings!' But what about when you do stop? What about the starts of the race? What about driving to the next races? What about when you're on a highway and don't need to pay as much attention?

What was with the blurring as well?! I know lots of people didn't particularly like Most Wanted, but it was a damn sight better than Undercover. When you go fast in Most Wanted, it blurs, yes, obviously, but it doesn't create 4 duplicates of your car each becoming slightly more transparent!! That just looked rubbish. Most Wanted had it right. Then Carbon changed to just drawing lines coming off the back of the car .... like a cartoon. Now Undercover has just .... well .... look at it!!

Do they not realise that just making everything shiney isn't actually the same as better graphics? I've seen this before. They seem to think if they add shiney surfaces, and have light glinting off of corners, it's better graphics. WRONG.

The scenery .... WHAT HAPPENED?!

Oh and I haven't even started on how amazingly EASY it was - dispite also not starting on the horiffic handling .... Newconroer was spot on in what he said, although I feel he didn't take the piss poor scenery in to account!! ARGH!! The scenery was CRAP!!

1/5 Simply because the cars went forward when I press 'W', back when I pressed 'S', left when I pressed 'A' and right when I pressed 'D'.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a Porsche 911 GT3 RS 

I hit 230 MPH.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I seriously am beginning to believe that EA has hired a bunch of fifteen year old whiz kids, who's favorite movie is the Fast and the Furious.


LOL!  Funny because it's true. 


Ever since Underground, I raced with bumper cam because of the "fish tailing" kept making me swerve to correct it even though there wasn't anything to correct.  I'm pretty sure I could play Hot Pursuit II in either cam mode.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 19, 2008)

I was trying to fiddle with in game graphic settings / CCC 3D settings and few times I got the "whole" screen antialiased... it slowed down like hell but it was kinda odd looking. So soft! It was a pain to get it run in that mode and once alt-tabbed, it was gone. Really hard to get the game in that "mode". The shadows were the same, but they didn't look SO awful because the rough edges were AA'd, still rough but.. yeah. I had 8x AA and 16x AF, thats why it slowed down so much.

I have noticed more bugs in game. Now when I drive with police chase at stage 1, they are chasing me with porches and SUV's. First few PC's are the normal type, then the porches come with road blocks and spikes. Its kinda odd. Then there is the flying cars on the highway and many other places also. They just drop from heaven. Gods gift I suppose. Lame. Every single car from little two door hatchback to full lenght truck have the same type of rims. That is annoying.


----------



## choppy (Dec 21, 2008)

undercover has good graphics, innovative story-telling but for some reason the controls are really bad, the cars are all really 'bouncy' and either dont turn or turn too much. for that reason it aint enjoyable to play therefore most wanted is still a better game.

dont know why people are having framerate issues, ive got it on 1280x1024 maxed out and it works fine with no slowdowns whatsoever


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 29, 2008)

I just finished the game and was like "That's it?"

IMO Police chases are really lame in Undercover. You wont get the thrills like you would get in NFSMW. I dont see when a cop car is about to disable. That was one great thing in MW, you could see how much damage a cop car had taken. IMO in Undercover, that is not the thing and every disabled cop car comes in a "suprise". And even if you drove 300km/h at them, they wont be disabled with one hit. Plus they dont fly like they did in NFSMW.

I tried to reinstall the game without the HD patch and it runs so bad! In fact as I said before, HD patch increases FPS and gives the game a more smooth twist. Its really ODD, I know. One thing that I laugh about, is the cold fact that it takes only one core and puts it to 100% all time, no matter what you do in-game. As long as nfs.exe is running, it utilizes the one core to 100%. One day I tried to change the affinity and got it to run around 45-50% on two cores (25% total utilization) but I didn't see any effect on gameplay.

I must say, this is one of the worst games I have ever played and for sure a purchase that I regret the most what it comes to games.

And still Undercover wouldn't needed much to come a decent game.
-Car controls from Most Wanted
-Shadows that would've seem ok
-Rain? (Is this a DX10 feature? Because there is a rain option in registry)
-The same cop car physics as Most Wanted, but with better AI

The acting was good in Most Wanted, the Color Scheme worked very great. What I can say about Undercover acting... horrific. Maybe one and  half stars from five.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 29, 2008)

Lets face it, EA supports the console platforms first then the PC platform.
Maybe since they are more worried about the games getting pirated that they spend funds on a feeble attempt of protecting thier games only to find it's ready for download for free elsewhere in a week or so.


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay I'm going this route, you can't compare this to most wanted.  Most wanted did so many things right that this game fails to do.  I know we all would like to say it's like most wanted but come on.  This is just bad, Story is under par man.  I can't see anything good about this story really, I mean who play the undercover role, which is overused...hell the only 2 concepts that I can think of that don't abuse this is initial D, and wangan midnight.  The rest use a generic concept...

and you know we kinda need to let go of most wanted, as much as we all like most wanted I doubt EA will do anything like most wanted again.  I'm starting to think most wanted was more of a fluke then an actual attempt by EA...


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, it is really not fair to compare the two. Most Wanted was the last NFS for me. 

Then there's the NFS Pro Street that was a good racing game but without the real "Need For Speed", It would have been better by the name "Pro Street" only. Okay, it was easy to get the thing "lets take it off the street to legal track" but still...

I think I did a big favor just a day before christmas, I was shopping and there was this kid with his dad and they looked at PS2 version of some discount priced game pack with NFS Carbon and NFS Most Wanted... I heard them speaking and told them that it would be better to buy the gamepack than the new Undercover. So then He (dad) just said, "So we will buy this then, thanks"


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 29, 2008)

NFS Undercover was a decent effort IMO.

I love the tyre squeal & the car detail... The graphics are awesome, but you must turn all the settings to high & enable full antialiasing 

They really should have had some of the setting at night, when it's dark though.


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> NFS Undercover was a decent effort IMO.
> 
> I love the tyre squeal & the car detail... The graphics are awesome, but you must turn all the settings to high & enable full antialiasing
> 
> They really should have had some of the setting at night, when it's dark though.



Doubt it, it seems like they didn't have the time for that.  Man I forgot how much I missed having weather affects in a racing game, adds that extra bit of variety that is actually needed.


----------



## nta3392 (Jan 25, 2009)

so... does the HD patch fix the stutters, i have an HD4850 and i get stutters


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 27, 2009)

It did improve performance on my system. I found it a bit weird, since the textures look much more crisp with the HD patch. At least it "felt" better with the HD-patch

There is one simple reason why this game stutters so much, even with high end GFX... especially on AMD systems. This game is purely SINGLE threaded. It is maxing out *one core to 100%* right from where you launch the game. 

Here is an interesting review (about performance)

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...dercover_GPU_and_CPU_benchmark_review/?page=1

As EA stated some time ago, that they will release a patch for Undercover... Now some "inside info" is telling this site that the patch is nearly finished. This gets SOME hopes up. Hopefully this isn't total BS

http://kotaku.com/5134825/need-for-speed-undercover-patch-coming-soon


----------



## mtosev (Jan 28, 2009)

does this game install StarForce crap on your pc? as the game is protected by starforce copy protection.


----------



## nta3392 (Jan 28, 2009)

thhat damn patch better be soon; i hate this stuttters


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2009)

@Mez
God I hope that patch comes really soon!

@mtosev
Yeah unfortunately.


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.needforspeed.com/portal/...110VgnVCM100000100d2c0aRCRD&region=US&lang=en

The patch IS coming!


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.needforspeed.com/portal/...ntId=196a93dca5c5f110VgnVCM100000100d2c0aRCRD

The Patch HAS come!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> http://www.needforspeed.com/portal/...ntId=196a93dca5c5f110VgnVCM100000100d2c0aRCRD
> 
> The Patch HAS come!



Thanks will test later tonight!


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 10, 2009)

I was really suprised that is is just 9,5MB.... I was expecting something like 300MB


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 10, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I was really suprised that is is just 9,5MB.... I was expecting something like 300MB



Yeah me too, I didn't even see it download...lol oh well. hopefully that 9.5Mb of code did something good.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 15, 2009)

The Patch is utter crap! Hence it gives some additional fun to the police chases and minor fixes (sun and shadows doen't move) it gives more problems than solutions!

-Black spots (artifacts) start popping on the screen, GFX is not the issue, same happens with default GPU/MEM clocks
-Annoying 1-5 sec (or more) pauses in game. Sound keeps playing but not the game.
-Performance has dropped like rock! Now I can't play hiccup-free with default clocks, must OC to >3GHz in order to get decent (not good) frame rate
-Now uses two cores at full load (other core at 90-99%). More stress on system with no performance boost.
-Car shadows dissappeared
-Maxes out CPU but not GPU

I uninstalled the whole shit few days ago and not going to play it in a long time.

*TOTAL FAIL*


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> The Patch is utter crap! Hence it gives some additional fun to the police chases and minor fixes (sun and shadows doen't move) it gives more problems than solutions!
> 
> -Black spots (artifacts) start popping on the screen, GFX is not the issue, same happens with default GPU/MEM clocks
> -Annoying 1-5 sec (or more) pauses in game. Sound keeps playing but not the game.
> ...



w0w the patch really did fix all of my graphics and stutter issues. Smooth gameplay 40-50FPS with all max out AA 6X 1680x1050 the graphics specially shadows are stunning no more rough shadows btw. I might give NFS Undercover a 2nd finish since I finish it once without the patch last year.


----------



## Wozzer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh - I'm so glad I didnt buy it today. Went past my local store PC world, thought I'd give NFS a shout - But it doesn't seem worth it after what you guys have just said.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Oh - I'm so glad I didnt buy it today. Went past my local store PC world, thought I'd give NFS a shout - But it doesn't seem worth it after what you guys have just said.



Well I guess I'm just lucky NFS Undercover is playing silky smooth on me 

but still the driving sucks


----------



## js01 (Feb 15, 2009)

This game used to run horrible when i had my old phenom, it plays very smooth now though round 60-80fps I didn't think changing my cpu would benefit that much but it did, but ya still horrible game.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 15, 2009)

js01 said:


> This game used to run horrible when i had my old phenom, it plays very smooth now though round 60-80fps I didn't think changing my cpu would benefit that much but it did, but ya still horrible game.



that's a good FPS you getting there  ya I agree the gameplay still sucks specially the driving


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 22, 2009)

More bashing from me. But for a reason.

"The Patch" also did some other things:

-Someone reported that in the car delivery missions the car will not get ANY damage. The mission is kinda pointless then...? 

-Other problem I saw and didn't remember it until now. In various police chases if you get the evade meter up.. guess what? The meter just sticks to max! You will not get the the "cool down" bar that comes up when you have almost escaped them. That happened MANY times to me as I was driving some of those police challenges. I destroyed the needed amount of PC's, then escaped and well... Couldnt escape because the evade meter just kept on showing on the screen. Eventually you'll run out of time. 

-Oh and one bug more to the list. AFTER "patching". Now the police chase may suddenly, in a second or less... just end. You evade them even If you're chased by the chopper on a  clear highway!! How cool is that? 

-Reports of much worse image quality have also be seen. And I confirm it. 

Can't really believe I'm so devoted to this shit. Its like a never ending story of shitness!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like that patch is FAIL, I haven't even tried it yet, much less played UC in a while now...I'm beginning to think this game might just be fail.


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Feb 22, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> The Patch is utter crap! Hence it gives some additional fun to the police chases and minor fixes (sun and shadows doen't move) it gives more problems than solutions!
> 
> -Black spots (artifacts) start popping on the screen, GFX is not the issue, same happens with default GPU/MEM clocks
> -Annoying 1-5 sec (or more) pauses in game. Sound keeps playing but not the game.
> ...


BS! ALL those things do not happen here. So it must be your system mate, sorry...



Meizuman said:


> More bashing from me. But for a reason.
> 
> "The Patch" also did some other things:
> 
> ...


So now that you *uninstalled* the game you start repeating some anonymous claims from the internet you can't check anymore?
1. BS, the car GETS damage just like it did before.

2. that's some random glitch from before the patch as well; sometimes it happens, many times not.

3. Police chase does not end suddenly

4. Worse IQ after patch? Nope.

This game, despite its countless glitches (none came with the patch which is just good but they were already there), is big fun and addictive. I consider a good game how much i want to keep replaying everytime i finished it, then this is great imo. Worth every cent it cost! 

[EDIT: oh btw, the patch is a must for smooth performance. /edit]


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 23, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> The Patch is utter crap! Hence it gives some additional fun to the police chases and minor fixes (sun and shadows doen't move) it gives more problems than solutions!
> 
> -Black spots (artifacts) start popping on the screen, GFX is not the issue, same happens with default GPU/MEM clocks
> -Annoying 1-5 sec (or more) pauses in game. Sound keeps playing but not the game.
> ...



I am not getting any of the symptoms that you're describing at all after the patch.  I'm on a X2 5000BE running at 3.0GHz with a 9800GT at 650/950/1625 (stock Palit) with 2GB of old Corsair XMS2 on Windows XP (32-bit) SP3. Yes, I *can* confirm that the game now uses *both* cores (checked in Task Manager) and that it's not stressing out the GPU, but no "black spots", no disappearing shadows, and no drops in frame rate or slowdowns (the patch actually *fixed* this for me).



Meizuman said:


> More bashing from me. But for a reason.
> 
> "The Patch" also did some other things:
> 
> ...



I _just_ did the first and second (in the order that they appear) steal and deliver missions that are strict on damage and I failed them both for smashing them up.  I can escape the cops just fine. Condition 3 in fact. They don't chase unless I "provoke" them, and if they are chasing me, they don't just give up just like that. No loss of image quality here, still the same after the patch, again 9800GT using *ForceWare 182.06*.

You may be using old saved games, or there might be something screwing with your system. Mind you, I cleared out my old saved games and started a new campaign.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 24, 2009)

Prostreet Really ruined my Respect for the NFS series,It had a bug in the PS3 version and EA never fixed it so I was screwed out of playing that game. I will never buy another NFS again.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 25, 2009)

*IRMC*


----------

